

ICEpdf - Open Source Java PDF  - markerdmann
http://www.icepdf.org/

======
zmimon
This is awesome. The webstart demo downloaded in entirety and started up in
the same time as acrobat takes to startup itself on some systems I have used
:-)

But this is seriously nice because it has a commercial friendly license (MPL)
and (at least on the surface) looks like it gives everyone an option other
than insisting users have a native PDF viewer installed - for users who don't
you can either render it on the server and serve up images, or you can launch
it in an applet.

------
uggedal
The web start version works great. Its fast and handles advanced PDFs (tested
it on a my pretty advanced LaTeX typeset thesis:
[http://www.duo.uio.no/sok/work.html?WORKID=81971&lang=en](http://www.duo.uio.no/sok/work.html?WORKID=81971&lang=en)
). Rendering seems to be on par with Adobe Reader on Windows.

------
daeken
I can't be the only one thinking about reversing the Kindle 'booklet' classes
and hacking this in for native PDF support on the Kindle/2.

------
albertcardona
Does anybody know how ICEpdf compares to the JPedal PDF libraries (that I have
been using from time to time)?

